# Pic Request: DJ Bikes with 50mm(2") rise Bars!



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Im looking for pics of guys who have a 50mm or 2inch rise handlebars on their DJ bikes.

Preferrably a Giant STP with white bars, but Id like to see anything with that size bars!


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Ok here is mine with a Diety 2014, 2.5" rise (50mm) but they were black partially rawed to silver.....
If you think you need the extra rise then just do it!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

50mm is roughly 2 inch... just slightly under actually. And Deity 2014s are 50mm.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks guys. I actually just got my Holzfeller 50mm bars the other day, cant install them til Christmas though!


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Oh I thought it was 2.5"......but yes of course 2 * 2.54 =5.08!


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Not the best angle to see the rise, but these are 50mmx28" Sunlines.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

I love the set-up of my P1, its rock solid hittn DJs


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Lol so all the photos come after you have already brought a pair.
May as well show us yours hey Zenki?


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

haha. I only have my buddys 50mm Hussefelts on there now, the triple-butted cold drawn 7075 Aluminum Holzfellers are packaged up for christmas lol. They are white too! As soon as i get them installed, I will get pics up.


----------



## craigrobbo (Feb 5, 2008)

These have been cut down since this picture.(was 710mm wide - Now 650mm wide)


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

My new Bars:


----------



## FiveDogCycling (Jun 8, 2009)

looks good man i'm considering putting a DJ together here in the near future and hope mine will look as good as these if i decided to build one

FDC


----------

